# Harcombe Diet



## Bearded Drummer (May 16, 2019)

Hi all. New to here so just wanted to see if anybody had any advice or experiences of the Harcombe diet. I am a type 1 on insulin and have really struggled with my weight since being diagnosed. A few friends of mine are following this diet but I can't really find a lot of information about it in terms of whether it is a good choice for diabetics. Anyone who could shed some light on this if they have been on this diet or have other recommendations that worked for losing weight would be most appreciated.


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2019)

Cut the carbs a bit, and do what Zoe says - eat real food not junk alternatives - and take more exercise.  Nobody actually needs junk carbs like bread flour and sugar - unless we're hypo!


----------

